# Movies Having to Do With Traveling



## Ravie

hey not sure if this thread exists anwhere but I thought it would be fun to share favorite movies with taveling in them. here's mine:

-Even Cowgirls Get The Blues
-Crossroads
-Smithereens
-Highway 61


----------



## kai

easy rider deserves recognition


----------



## spud

Stand By Me isnt realy about traveling but its a good movie


----------



## Shoestring

*Haha! (I was gonna say "The journey of Natty Ghann" too), but..............*
*"Emporer of the North".....(Lee Marvin & Ernest Borgnine) 1972.*
*"End of the Line"....(Kevin Bacon & Wilford Brimely)....1996?*
*"Runaway Train"....(Jon Voight)....1988?*
*"Silver Streak"....(Gene Wilder & Richard Pryor)....1974?*
*Would "Star Wars" count??? lol!*
*"Austin Powers",...The Homeguard that Shagged me? (Has yet to be made)...*


----------



## Uncle Stinky

"Planes, Trains and Automobiles"


----------



## Ravie

i was wondering about the movie "catching out." how is it?


----------



## stove

I'll def. second "Fival" and "White Fang". I'd like to add "Hostel", simply because I've had a few nights like that...


----------



## Ravie

ide like to add "Castaway." i love watching an overweight movie star try to survive.


----------



## Ravie

im netflixing that shit.


----------



## finn

I still can't believe that Disney ever came up with the "Journey of Natty Gann," here's a link: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rczxoRMQZ2I"]YouTube - The Journey Of Natty Gann Part 1 [FULL MOVIE][/ame]


----------



## steelcitybrew

Ravie said:


> im netflixing that shit.



any luck finding any of those movies?
it'd be bad ass to use some time up

edit: i found cast away [ame="http://www.megavideo.com/?v=3GGJBKAA"] Cast Away[/ame]


----------



## Shoestring

*This movie clip is from "End of the Line" with Wilford Brimely and Kevin Bacon....(Kevin Bacon is not in this part of the clip).*
*Has got to be up there with "Emporer of the North" as far as my favorite train movies!!!*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnBEWeqxb8Q"]YouTube - Train Vs. Cop Car......Movie Clip[/ame]


----------



## Ravie

neflix has every fucking movie ive looked up on it. some you can watch straight from the computer too! watched crossroads two days ago while nursing a hangover.


----------



## veggieguy12

Any chance we might be able to show a couple movies, maybe one each of two nights, at the late-April get-together in Portland?
Like, what would it take to get some electric out there to power a TV & DVD/VHS player? A miracle?


----------



## Ravie

i know a squatter that uses a car battery to watch his tv...


----------



## bote

if you don't know Tony Gatliff movies, they are a must see if you have a travelling bone. They are about Roma people (gypsies), so if you like to Roama... I like bad puns.

And back in the land of cheeseburgers, I like the movie "You can count on me" a lot. It's not about travelling per say, but one of the main characters is a traveller and the essence of what that means is captured really well.


----------



## Ravie

finn said:


> I still can't believe that Disney ever came up with the "Journey of Natty Gann," here's a link:



awwww i fucking love this movie.


----------



## spoorprint

Leaving Normal 
The Sheltering Sky
Treasure of THe Sierra Madre
Days of Heaven by Terrance Malik is beautifully shot but terribly slow moving, like everything Malick does on both counts.Its
about agracultural workers circa 1920, and starts out with a freight hopping sequence.

I just saw "The Art of TraveL" (fiction)ok, but not great.


----------



## spud

The Brave Little Toaster if u like childrens movies


----------



## matt

wendy and lucy.


----------



## Angela

Ravie said:


> neflix has every fucking movie ive looked up on it. some you can watch straight from the computer too! watched crossroads two days ago while nursing a hangover.



You know that you can download almost any movie you want free directly onto your computer from torrents right? Why pay for these!


----------



## Ravie

because i dont. the only time im at a computer and have the luxury of netflix is at my moms. why the fuck would i pay for anything like that? although i did buy my first album in five years online(i have a problem paying for music). but i realy wanted to listen to the devil makes three...


----------



## Angela

Ravie said:


> because i dont. the only time im at a computer and have the luxury of netflix is at my moms. why the fuck would i pay for anything like that? although i did buy my first album in five years online(i have a problem paying for music). but i realy wanted to listen to the devil makes three...



I'm no addicted to music but I don't like to pay for anything except live shows and even those had better be pretty cheap for me to show up. I've got tons and tons of downloaded music though a lot of it from sites like this one that you should check out or from torrents. The Traders' Den


----------



## Ravie

Gypsy 83
humbolt county


----------



## spoorprint

Vagabond (French, with subtitles, 1985) directed by Varda, starring Sandrine Bonnaire.
Good FICTION, a little like Into The Wild since you know right off that the heroine is dead.
Interesting character who we learn about through people who met her when she was alive.
About wandering around the South of France in Winter.


----------



## streetlight

The Beach
Awesome movie.


----------



## paddymelt

hmmm... here are a few classic Road Movies that I don't think have been mentioned yet:

Ironweed
Roadside Prophets
My Own Private Idaho
Kalifornia
The Straight Story
Pee Wees Big Adventure
Sin Nombre
The Road
Road Warrior
Wild At Heart
Paper Heart
Mystery Train
Slumdog Millionaire
Y Tu Mama Tambien 
Near Dark
Drugstore Cowboy


----------



## paddymelt

...oh and Bound For Glory (but the book is way better)


----------



## paddymelt

oh shit and what about National Lampoons Vacation??? hahaha!! that counts as traveling right?


----------



## dharma bum

i can't believe it. am i the only one here who thinks that "gulliver's travels" (the one with ted danson) is awesome?!?
that was fucking epic!!!


----------



## Scuz

The whole Mad Max series is up there. He starts traveling at the end of the first one and never stops. Rumble Fish is good too. They don't show most of the traveling but they develop in the plot good reasons and what people can learn from it.


----------



## Quetzal




----------



## Quetzal

Ken Loach's 'Land and Freedom'
The story of ten thousands of men and women from all over the world who traveled to spain in 1936-39 to become the 'international brigades' among the anarchist or socialist militias to defend the young republic against the fascists. One of the biggest moments of solidarity in history.

George Orwell was one of them, and the movie's main character his experiences are based on Orwell's book 'Homage to Catalonia'. It shows the historical greatness and smallness of this revolutionary period leading up to World War II.

As we say in Europe; The war Began in Spain!


----------



## AnthraxMatt

the adventures of baron munchausen
wristcutters: a love story
road trip


----------



## Nemo

City of God (very very good)
I found Catching Out to my liking as well.
Into the Wild (of course)
Let sleeping Corpses Lie (right up your ally ravie)
The Jungle Book! My favvie 
erm
let's see...
Dancer in the Dark!
The mosquito coast is another favorite.
The emerald forest is a great movie.

That's about it from me.. If I mentioned any movies previously posted... Mescuzzi mescuzzi


----------



## Lilly

Natural Born Killers


----------



## captnjack

Ravie said:


> but i realy wanted to listen to the devil makes three...



i got my nickname from being drunk as fuhhhh in venice beach and stumbling down the boardwalk drunkinly singing ol' number seven.


----------



## Lilly

Where the day takes you


----------



## ndo

Check out "Alone in the wilderness" it is a documentary about this guy, Dick Proenneke, who squatted in alaska for 30 years. He is my idol.


----------



## HoboinaTux

[QUOTE="AnthraxMatt, post: 16568, member: 1601"
wristcutters: a love story
[/QUOTE]


This, just watched it for the first time. The frontman from Gogol Bordello is in it. They play them a-lot.


----------



## HoboinaTux

matt said:


> wendy and lucy.




The whole movie be like "LUUUUUUUUCCYYYYY!!!!!"


----------



## Skidkidfox

HoboinaTux said:


> [QUOTE="AnthraxMatt, post: 16568, member: 1601"
> wristcutters: a love story




This, just watched it for the first time. The frontman from Gogol Bordello is in it. They play them a-lot.[/QUOTE]
Note* its not actually Eugene playing the character but the character is based off him.

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HoboinaTux

Skidkidfox said:


> This, just watched it for the first time. The frontman from Gogol Bordello is in it. They play them a-lot.


Note* its not actually Eugene playing the character but the character is based off him.

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


oh well arent I ignorant

What's up with "Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk"


----------



## Skidkidfox

HoboinaTux said:


> Note* its not actually Eugene playing the character but the character is based off him.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk




oh well arent I ignorant

What's up with "Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk"[/QUOTE]
Ugh i know its weird that it does that, just some weird signature thing cause i use a forum app for this site. Also my phone is french so it think im saying something in french.

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HoboinaTux

I used to have a phone that would randomly change itself to Melayu. I suppose you (might) speak french being from Canada and all.


----------



## Skidkidfox

HoboinaTux said:


> I used to have a phone that would randomly change itself to Melayu. I suppose you (might) speak french being from Canada and all.


Yeah pal! English is ny third language  so yeah it is french on purpose!!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HoboinaTux

Like, English was the *third* language you learned? What's the other?


----------



## Skidkidfox

HoboinaTux said:


> Like, English was the *third* language you learned? What's the other?


Yaya! My first langage is swedish then french then english!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HoboinaTux

The girl in the car with the glasses and a gun - I'm always so worried that this will happen to me.


----------



## etpyh

Baraka. It's a documentary showing all kind of things from around the world, without any audio comment. Just impressive pictures.


----------

